# A Golden Christmas



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG!!! Cute alert!!! Congrats...Bentley is so cute!!!:wave: Great Pictures!!


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you! We love photography as a hobby, we took them ourselves. I just keep looking at the pictures, and can't believe he's ours! A dream come true! (I'd go look at him, but he finally fell asleep and I don't want to disturb him!)


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

He is a DOLL!! Those are the best pictures!!! Love the little zipper nose!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Bentley is gorgeous, as are your pictures! Love the rich colors.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bentley is SUCH a cutie-pie! LOVE the Christmas pics!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

He is _gorgeous!!_ And what a great little trooper to pose so well at such a young age!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

He is so handsome!! Look at that Zipper nose!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

He is just beautiful. What a sweetheart!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Bentley is too cute for words and your pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Cute puppy and great pictures too. 
Very nice.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful! Plus, another zipper nose....love it.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Great pics of a gorgeous pup. Congrats.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your gorgeous little Bentley, what a doll........

My favorites are the first and last photos, love his zipper nose.


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone! His zipper nose is the target for all the kisses he receives! :smooch: In fact, we almost named him Zipper! It was a very close second!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like you will be having the best Christmas ever. Fantastic pictures of you new boy. He is a real cutie.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

What a gorgeous little guy!!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful pictures and congratulations to you! How did you get him to sit still for those and not eat the ribbons?


----------



## mavsmumontario (Nov 1, 2011)

attagirl said:


> We are going to have the best Christmas ever! We just welcomed home this beautiful boy we decided to name Bentley. (I hope the other Bentley here doesn't mind!) He is 12 weeks old and we are completely in love!:smooch:


Oh my goodness - I just let out a huge - AWWWW! in my office. What a cutie pie! We pick up our new Golden Boy Griffin on Christmas Eve - Can't wait. Enjoy this special Chirstmas with Bentley! Kind Regards, Karen Alderdice


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww he is just scrumptious!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

The BEST Christmas ever!! What a beautiful boy!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!! Congrats! he is very handsome!!!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He is just perfect! What a cutie!


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

He is a very food motivated, relatively calm pup. (Is there such a thing?) When he sees food, he just stops everything and stares. Believe it or not, they were pretty easy to take, which surprised me as well! I have been reading here since June, and so envious of all of you with your goldens. We lost our other golden 2 years ago, and are so happy to have another in our family!! Thank you for all of your kind comments. (chest puffed up proud  )


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

He's adorable and your photos are gorgeous. Your Bentley is MUCH more cooperative for the photo taking than mine


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so in love! And what beautiful photos, well done


----------



## Skippy03 (Nov 8, 2011)

He is SO CUTE! Almost as cute as mine  but really he is gorgeous truly beautiful!


----------



## Luv4puppiessk (Sep 30, 2011)

He looks like the perfect golden out of magazine or something! What a cutie


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

awwwww, What Perfect Christmas Present after your broken heart..... He sure is a beauty, and VERY lucky to have such loving doting parents! Share lots with us, we love watching the babies grow up around here! Congratulations and Happy Holidays to you and yours!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is gorgeous and photos are beautiful. Cant imagine what is a joy to have him around.


----------

